# Plate Update



## nick1368 (Feb 23, 2011)

So I have been driving around with expired tags because I didn't want to renew my specialty plates last month to turn around and order the new Texas Masons plate.  But I was finally noticed by the local PD and got a ticket.  I email TXDoT and this is the response I got about the long awaited Texas Mason Licence plates:

_"The Texas Department of Motor Vehicle (TxDMV) February Board meeting was canceled due to inclement weather, so the Texas Masons plate will be reviewed instead at the upcoming March 10, 2011, TxDMV Board meeting. If the Texas Masons plate is approved in March, it should be available for purchase by the end of May 2011.

We appreciate your interest. Let us know if we can provide any more information.
Thanks,"_Looks like  a few more months <sigh>


----------



## owls84 (Feb 23, 2011)

nick1368 said:
			
		

> So I have been driving around with expired tags because I didn't want to renew my specialty plates last month to turn around and order the new Texas Masons plate.  But I was finally noticed by the local PD and got a ticket.  I email TXDoT and this is the response I got about the long awaited Texas Mason Licence plates:
> 
> "The Texas Department of Motor Vehicle (TxDMV) February Board meeting was canceled due to inclement weather, so the Texas Masons plate will be reviewed instead at the upcoming March 10, 2011, TxDMV Board meeting. If the Texas Masons plate is approved in March, it should be available for purchase by the end of May 2011.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. Sorry about the ticket.


----------



## relapse98 (Feb 24, 2011)

nick1368 said:


> If the Texas Masons plate is approved in March, it should be available for purchase by the end of May 2011.


 
That is interesting because the plate is a bill (HB180). Wouldn't it have to be passed by the House and Senate and signed by Governor before its available.. unless they are attacking this from 2 angles and trying to go the old route of having one sent through as a bill which is offered by the DMV and the new way which is to have http://www.myplates.com/ offer it.  I bet 2 Southern Maid donuts thats whats happening and its a race to see which one happens first.


----------



## MikeMay (Feb 24, 2011)

relapse98 said:


> That is interesting because the plate is a bill (HB180). Wouldn't it have to be passed by the House and Senate and signed by Governor before its available.. unless they are attacking this from 2 angles and trying to go the old route of having one sent through as a bill which is offered by the DMV and the new way which is to have http://www.myplates.com/ offer it.  I bet 2 Southern Maid donuts thats whats happening and its a race to see which one happens first.


 
Tell me where I can find a Southern Maid Donut shop and you're on...(just so I can get the other 10):thumbup:  There hasn't been a Southern Maid in the Austin area for years and those are the best!.

As to the plate, whichever way it gets done as long as it gets done, I'm good with it...


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the one going through TXDoT is better for us.  Best I remember that is the one GL is putting forward with part of the revenue going back to GL while HB180 I believe has renevue going back into the state General Fund.


----------



## relapse98 (Feb 24, 2011)

MikeMay said:


> Tell me where I can find a Southern Maid Donut shop and you're on



It looks like there are some up in the Dallas area, I always eat them when in Shreveport.

The only commercial Elvis made was for Southern Maid.


----------



## MikeMay (Feb 24, 2011)

relapse98 said:


> It looks like there are some up in the Dallas area, I always eat them when in Shreveport.
> 
> The only commercial Elvis made was for Southern Maid.


 
I see a road trip in my future...hopefully with the new Masonic plates on my vehicle!


----------



## Robert G (Feb 24, 2011)

You know, in some parts of the world masons don't advertise themselves. The lodges are not obvious and masons don't wear rings, ties; put bumper stickers or masonic plates on their cars. In some places being a mason can get you arrested or at least you can become suspect and subject to surveillance. We are very fortunate in this country to be able to be so integrated into the fabric of society as to be respected for our good works and reputation. Personally, I won't put a masonic plate or emblem on my car. The reason? Every driver sometimes makes mistakes or does things for which he or she becomes ashamed. I'm afraid that if I inadvertently do something stupid on the road others will see a masonic emblem or plate and then associate what I did with masonry.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't wait to Order mine.


----------



## jwardl (Mar 10, 2011)

We were approved!

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/13226563
see 33:23 - 35:01


----------



## Beathard (Mar 10, 2011)

Yippee! Where do I order mine.


----------



## eagle1966 (Mar 11, 2011)

any idea when we can order?


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 11, 2011)

As soon as they are actually available, you can get the forms here...  http://www.txdmv.gov/whatyouneed/forms/license_plates.htm#org


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Mar 11, 2011)

Since no one else has asked, will these be available for use by ALL Texas Masons (Ancient Free and Accepted Masons and Prince Hall Free and Accepted Masons)?


----------



## jwardl (Mar 11, 2011)

PH021211 said:


> Since no one else has asked, will these be available for use by ALL Texas Masons (Ancient Free and Accepted Masons and Prince Hall Free and Accepted Masons)?


 
Good question... don't see why they shouldn't be.


----------



## relapse98 (Mar 11, 2011)

As it sounded like these will be for sale through http://myplates.com/, they're not available for ALL Texas Masons, but in fact ALL Texans.


----------



## jwardl (Mar 11, 2011)

Which might bring to mind the old question of, "Well what if a non-Mason puts one of their vehicle?"

My answer to that is, who cares? It would be further publicity... and besides, few outsiders would want to pony-up the additional fee. Any thoughts?


----------



## Beathard (Mar 11, 2011)

The grand lodge treasurer was asked this question in our lodge.  His answer was the grand lodge doesn't care who buys them. $22 goes to the grand lodge each year you have the license. They need the money.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe this will help facilitate the mending of the relationship between the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM (GLoTx) and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, F&AM (PHGLoTx). I would love to interact with GLoTx members and beleive that we are all Brothers and have no problem with the $22 going to the GLoTx as they suggested it but there may be PHGLoTx bretheren who may feel funny about funding an organization that they can not visit.  There is an article posted on the main page titled "They lied on their knees" and if you are against both affiliations being able to interact then you need to examine your committment to Masonry.  This goes for people of both affiliations. 

My .02 cents


----------



## Beathard (Mar 12, 2011)

The question that was asked in Lodge was not Blue Lodge vs Prince Hall, it was what happens if a non-Mason buys the plate. The answer stated that it wasn't much different than a non-mason buying Masonic jewelry. The difference is the Grand Lodge gets $22 per plate.


----------



## jwardl (Mar 12, 2011)

Indeed... besides, while a Masonic plate (or any other displays of affiliation) are a sign of probable association, no true brother would accept that alone as proof. Our EA obligation reminds us of the importance of properly verifying a brother as such before going too far.


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (Mar 17, 2011)

According the Texas DMV website:

http://www.txdmv.gov/vehicles/license_plates/sponsoring_orgs/faq.htm

_"If your application is approved, an $8,000 deposit will be required before work on the plate begins. The deposit offsets the initial costs to produce, sell and distribute the plate. We will work with your group through the design and manufacturing process."

"... under Texas law, once 1,900 plates are sold or renewed, the deposit is returned to the organization."_

Are there 1,900 Texans (Masons and non-masons) willing to pony up $30 so that $22 goes to the Grand Lodge general fund? I might consider springing for a plate if that $22 went to the Masonic Children & Family Services.

Grand Lodge must drastically cut its spending, starting with the Texas Mason Magazine. Did you receive the Winter 2011 edition? What a shiny waste of paper!

Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## owls84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Brother Bob, I agree 100% with you on the quality of output and I think with continuing pressure we can get that slowly changed. The Texas Mason Magazine has for sometime been embarrassing and I have questioned the validity of it for several years. The educational content is minimal if at all and the focus seems to always be in the past or a history article in lieu of a "where we are headed" progressive thoughts piece. The cost itself should be reason to cut it. With that I don't see the 1900 people quota being that big of an issue. It isn't so much the 1900 people but 1900 sets of plates. Many families have 2 or 3 vehicles. As far as the money going to the Masonic Children and Family fund I would have to disagree here. According to the List of Lodges Masonic book it breaks down how much of the incoming dues each Grand Lodge gives to charity and Texas is WAY at the top. When the Home and School was sold that money went to a charity fund and the money made from the mineral rights are too going to a charity fund. Our charities are well funded to the point we are suffering in our "daily operations" because the "extra" cash flow is unable to be spent for general use. I think this is a great way to get the funding for additional programs that are LONG overdue and I for one do support the license plate idea and hope it relieves a ton of pressure from the budget woes to get a grip on the poor output that is happening at the GL level.  

Side Note: I am not sure if the GL had to put money up since it was done by legislation in lieu of the method as you described. Again I wish some education on this was given out by GL.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 24, 2011)

owls84 said:


> Side Note: I am not sure if the GL had to put money up since it was done by legislation in lieu of the method as you described. Again I wish some education on this was given out by GL.




I also believe that is correct, that the plates were done by legislation instead of a request by an organization for custom plates.  

As for the funding problem, is it by our law or law of the land that money can not be transferred from our charity fund to our general fund?


----------



## Beathard (Mar 24, 2011)

According to the GLoT Treasurer, the GL put up $8000.  It was also done by the request of our GL.


----------



## owls84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well that pretty much clears it up Bro. Beathard. I had not heard so I too was curious. I had been under the impression by some that apparently did not fully understand that since legislation was involved it did not remove the $8000 requirement. I do think they will get it back and the ROI is a good one. Thanks for the clarification so we can help educate some that have been mis-informed like myself. 

@Dave - Yes it is legislated in the GL Law that it must be used for charitable purposes. Also there are additional locations on the requirements such as the GL proceedings when the land was sold and the meetings of the Home and School Board etc.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 24, 2011)

I was at the Giddings Lodge meeting when Archie stood up and asked the lodge to buy the first 1900 of the so he could get the money back. 8)


----------



## jwardl (Mar 24, 2011)

Beathard said:


> According to the GLoT Treasurer, the GL put up $8000.  It was also done by the request of our GL.



Correct... the legislation still hasn't passed:http://www.legis.state.tx.us/BillLookup/History.aspx?LegSess=82R&Bill=HB180


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 24, 2011)

That's explains how some of the funds are going back to GL, since the legislation had it going to the State General Fund.  Thanks for clearing that up Bro. Beathard!  I also agree with Owls that GL will get the ROI and this will make for a good income stream for GL.  

As for the sale of the land and other money tied up in the charity fund, if it's mandidated in GL Law and not the law of the land, then all it would take would be a Resolution at GL to temporarily suspend that Article for the purpose of doing a one time transfer of X amount to the GL General Fund for something like the building renovations, technology updates, or what have you.  I could see a one time transfer of money for a major upgrades project.  I would totally be against the continued dipping into the charity fund.  But the majors upgrades would benefit the GL in becoming a better host venue to bring in revenue to move the building closer to being able to self-sustain itself.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 24, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> is it by our law or law of the land that money can not be transferred from our charity fund to our general fund?


 
Law of the land. According to the Attorney General of Texas, since everything to do with the former Home & School was charitable, the proceeds from the sale of the land, the royalties, and all other monies received in connection therewith can only be used for charitable purposes. We _could_ take him to court, but we'd most likely lose.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 25, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Law of the land. According to the Attorney General of Texas, since everything to do with the former Home & School was charitable, the proceeds from the sale of the land, the royalties, and all other monies received in connection therewith can only be used for charitable purposes. We could take him to court, but we'd most likely lose.




If that is the case, then I agree we would most likely lose if we tried to take that to court.  Of course I wonder what the legality of a group of brothers forming some type of Historic Building Foundation for the purposes of non-profit activities of restoring, repairing, and/or improving Masonic Buildings.  I wonder if that would be considered a qualifying charitable organization that GL would be able to donate to from our charity fund.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 25, 2011)

Very creative thinking.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 25, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Very creative thinking.



Thank you.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> I wonder what the legality of a group of brothers forming some type of Historic Building Foundation for the purposes of non-profit activities of restoring, repairing, and/or improving Masonic Buildings.  I wonder if that would be considered a qualifying charitable organization that GL would be able to donate to from our charity fund.


 
If said buildings were either on the National Register or designated as historic by the Texas Historical Commission, then what you suggest _might_ be possible. You might ask your county attorney to seek a ruling from the AG on it.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 28, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> If said buildings were either on the National Register or designated as historic by the Texas Historical Commission, then what you suggest _might_ be possible. You might ask your county attorney to seek a ruling from the AG on it.



There is some sort of marker in front of the GL building, although I don't know if it is in fact an historical marker or not.  I'll have to stop by and check it out on my walk today.  I always thought a building or site had to be 100 years old to get a marker.  I do know the old Masonnic Temple Building a block over from GL is close to 100 years old.  Of course it is just barely used these days by Commandary and the building is in a fairly bad state of repair.  It's a cool old building and has a huge lodge room up on the third floor as well as a few of the old "bell and whistles" found in lodge buildings, since it was built for the exact purpose of being a lodge building.


----------

